# Don't Mess With Texas Rivers



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Our Hill Country rivers are some of the prettiest to be found anywhere. It is a pity that some people completely disrespect these beautiful watery highways.

The water is low right now and the recent freezing temperatures have exposed last summer's trash.

These pictures were taken on the San Marcos river today.

Please keep our rivers clean and full of fish for our kids and grandkids.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

The San Marcos is a gem of a river and it is a shame that litter lines it banks. Anytime I float on the upper end I notice all the bud light cans that line the river bottom. It really sucks.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

The San Gabriel is pretty bad near any public access. It doesn't take much to clean up. Bring a grocery bag--or just pick one up along the riverside--and fill it with garbage each time. Doing this every time will make a big impact.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Those are some beautiful longears...and not so beautiful examples of human disrespect.


----------

